# Denon 2311CI or a Better Option?



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

Not a DIY topic, sorry, but I'm wanting to upgrade my Pioneer VSX-D810s and I haven't really looked at home audio since I put my stereo together ~8yrs ago.

I sold Denon years ago and always loved them. I'm looking at the Denon 2311CI as it has the options I want and is at the upper range of my price point. Anyone have any better recommendations over this receiver?

The options I want:
-HDMI 1.4 (don't need it now but likely in the future)
-EQ (I like both the auto-EQ options in the Denon and Yamaha units)
-Decent power output
-I'm only running 5.1 now but the option to go 7.1 would be nice

I'll be upgrading my current Acoustic Research Performance Series speakers as well to something in the upper-mid-level price range (and if needed I may consider adding a stereo amp to the towers).

Thanks I really appreciate any advice here.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Make sure that whichever unit you get, that it has full 5.1/7.1 preouts in case you awant to add an amp later. I had a midlevel Onkyo that had no preouts, so I had to sell it and get a pre/pro( was a bit of a hassle).


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

pioneer elite are very musical...also new marantz are nice


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Most home audio forums people state Denon has the best processor for the money in their price points. I also sold their stuff years ago... early 90's for me & love it. My old AVR-3000 is still kicking, just in the garage. I don't think you can go wrong with their stuff. 

Marantz, Yamaha, Onkyo/Integra & numerous others are all great products...... if I was looking for a receiver Denon is where I would go.... I needed a pre/pro so Integra is what I ended up with


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

generalkorrd said:


> Make sure that whichever unit you get, that it has full 5.1/7.1 preouts in case you awant to add an amp later. I had a midlevel Onkyo that had no preouts, so I had to sell it and get a pre/pro( was a bit of a hassle).


Good to know. Thanks.

And thanks for everyone else's replies. I'm also looking at the Pioneer Elite VSX-33.


----------



## Tieftoener (Oct 10, 2008)

Might want to check out the Marantz SR5005 or SR6005.
The AVR-2311CI is on clearance at Onecall.com, FYI. The two Marantz units are in the same price range and offer preamp outputs.

Good luck!


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

The only problem with ordering from the US is all the tax's and duties though. But I will research Marantz though.

I did find a decent deal on a slightly used Pioneer SC-05 which kinda intrigues me. Sure it isn't 3D ready (but neither am I). Price would be around the same as a new VSX-33.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

I just installed an AVR-2312 Last week in a Parade Home for my Dad (he builds custom homes) and it was very nice. On wall Paradigms for L/C/R and in ceiling Paradigms for the surround Channels, rounded off with a 10" Powered Paradigm Sub and the new 55" VT-30 series Plasma. Set up was easy. Auto EQ function was used for 3 different seating positions and it sounds awesome. Had the new Transformer's playing last weekend, and needless to say...many of the judges (Parade home) kept ending back up in the Living/Entertainment room. Great Reciever...a big hit.

I have a couple year old Pio Elite, but I am pretty sure, this Denon has it beat in many fashions. Going to start stabbing equipment in another home theater tonight, this one will also be centered around a 2312....cannot wait to demo it for the customer!!

I do not think you can go wrong with the 2311...and it does have the preamp outputs incase you decide to beef up the L/C/R with a separate amplifier.

Good luck!!


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

Just to followup, I picked up a Yamaha HTR-9265b at a fantastic price. Had all the features I wanted, nothing but excellent reviews, and really good power.

Thanks again for all the help. Now to upgrade the speakers.....


----------

